# What say you?



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

http://www.9news.com.au/national/2016/11/17/11/13/row-on-qld-mum-s-eating-area-nappy-change

Not the first time I've heard of this either.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

What the hell is a nappy?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2016)

changing a diaper on a dining table is gross, feces is feces no mater how old a person is. there is nothing about it that is ok. and no this is nowhere the same as the breastfeeding argument no matter how much the media wants to spin it


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Lemme guess, the Mom licked her fingers clean afterwards? Thats what bathrooms are for, running water, paper, and more importantly, a garbage can.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Good for the owner for not backing down.  That is just gross.  In no way comparable to breastfeeding.  Diaper changing belongs in the restroom.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pete is right !!!!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

That's just disgusting, some people have no respect for others. What would have been the problem with doing that in the restroom?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Sweet Baby Jeebus! She's changing diapers on the table...in the dining room?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif That is disgusting./img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## maryestuart (Aug 24, 2017)

I wouldn't even have minded if the resto owner sued her.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

If in the one in a bazillion chance you are someone who knows the woman in the story with the baby?
I have some advice: DO NOT eat at her house.
Make a note.


----------



## maryestuart (Aug 24, 2017)

peachcreek said:


> If in the one in a bazillion chance you are someone who knows the woman in the story with the baby?
> I have some advice: DO NOT eat at her house.
> Make a note.


Was thinking the same. If she does that at a restaurant with other diners there I really don't want to know what she'd do at her own house.


----------

